# 2006 civic si tweeter pods



## Luciano (Apr 12, 2008)

So after being on this site for a few months now lurking more than posting i finally decided to take a crack at making some tweeter pods. I had a local company install my old focal utopia tn-51 tweeters in the factory location and it just didn't sound right. So a few weeks ago the surround of my focal 136w mid let go. I believe the surround tore from being pushed too hard to try to make too much low end to blend in with the sub. So i decided to go with the new alpine type x pro component set. When i received the set i realized immediately that the tweeter was massive and would now fit in the factory location. Long story short i had to alter some part of the car to get the speakers in.
When trying to decide on where to put the tweeter i didn't have many options on where i could put them. They have a diameter of 2 inches when in the flush mount pods so it limits where i can put them. I wasn't about to cut the door skins to mount the tweeters. I called honda and inquired about the price of new door skins and they were 450 bucks each and being my first attempt at a custom install i wasn't ready to drop that much money on a error. That being said the sail panels were only 30 dollars each so i was willing to risk it. So here it is my first attempt at fiberglassing, all comments are welcome but try to leave me with some confidence:blush:



























































Also i forgot to mention the tweeters are not glued into the pods yet they are just resting in the pods however they are quite snug already


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Sweet! How does it sound vs. stock location? Don't make me do this.


----------



## Luciano (Apr 12, 2008)

hey thanks capn' as for compared to stock locations it definitely sounds much better. I found a lot of the reflections to be harsh from the stock locations to be harsh. I used my focal tweeter and two sided tape to listen and compare, i found that the sail panels were far better sounding. So i decided to fiberglass them into place on the sail panels. I find now that i have a sound stage and before i could really discern a stage using the stock location. Now i am in the midst of a ton of tuning. As for anyone using the type x pro component set i recommend going at least bi-amped if not active with this set. Using one amp just did not do this set justice.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

It looks to me like you are off to a great start... those look quite nice! I played with 10 ideas not wanting to do fiberglass for some reason and I did come up with one option that looked pretty good - but still not as good as your first shot! 

I'm going to guess that your alpine selection will be a much better option considering that you seem to prefer the apillar location - my Focals sounded terrible up there on a lot of music... but improved dramatically when I tried the kicks. I've had a lot better luck in the pillars with a little less forward tweeters like ADS and Rainbow versions. If you ever get crazy and deccide you want to try another round, you might try going for an apillar mount since they are pretty easy to work on in the Civics. My experiene with the glass and the dash is that the further forward I brought them toward the front the better imaging and stage definition I was able to get... just don't go too much towar on axis if you can avoid it.

My newest tweeters are Hiquphons and I'm still balking at finalizing them with a simple fiberglass kick panel mount - and I've torn the car totally apart.... no idea why I'm so reluctant to just go for it. Great work buddy - hope you enjoy!

Less


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

nice work!!!!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

That is a first attempt? Are you sure? Very nice!


----------



## Luciano (Apr 12, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> That is a first attempt? Are you sure? Very nice!


thank you slvrtsunami, yes this is my first attempt at fiberglassing my car, i will post my install pics of my trunk setup when i get a chance to get some pics taken. It is done pretty clean and i managed to keep a lot of space in my trunk, enough to fit a hockey bag or the guitars. 

One thing i really noticed about the alpines were that they were a lot more laid back than the tn-51's. I bought the type x's for two reasons, 1....i got them cheap because i know a owner of a local shop so i was kinda biased to buying one of the brands she sells and 2....the rest of my system was already alpine so i wanted to complete it and match it all up. 

I gotta say that i really think the passives do match up well with the tweeters when they are ran with a single amp. I think that the tweeters stand out far too much compared to the mids. As soon as i hooked up the second amp and bi-amped the set there was a great difference in the sound. Also i gotta say that the modules in the x-over make quite a noticeable difference in the sound. 

Next up on the chopping block will be to fiberglass the trunk and make my amp rack more fancy looking (for lack of better wording). Also i just picked up a fiber optic cable so i imagine that will help quite a bit with the sound.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

they look very nice but they seem to be excessively tall.


----------



## Luciano (Apr 12, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> they look very nice but they seem to be excessively tall.


I agree that they are a little taller than then need to be, they do look pretty big in the picture. However the tweeter in the flush mount cup is pretty deep and there is only about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch clearance behind the tweeter in those panels. Also when the doors are closed the tweeters just barely clear the A-pillars. Its not nearly as obtrusive as you might think with the doors closed. I think now if i was to do them again i would shave off a 1/4 inch or so, but hindsight is always 20/20. They also just clear the dash when the door is closed as well the panels are very snug.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

any chance you could make me some...for some $$$?


----------

